# old timers



## keg (Feb 21, 2010)

i was wondering how many people are over 30 and living free and just eating what you find if find money buy a beer.travelling or not traveling.i am talking about people who made the choice to live free forever.here in hawaii there are many homeless but alot are drunks,druggies,mentally ill,and most get checks from government too.but yesterday i met a guy who was over 50 and has travel all over asia like me and now is living free and is happy.i am not straight edge,if someone offers me a beer i drink,some one overs me some drugs i take it.i have been living free since 1992 and plan on doing it forever.i know alot of people have shitty tattoos but that does not stop you from getting good jobs nowadays.i tattoo my hands and face and people still offer me jobs once they get to know me.anyone out there plan on doing this for life?


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 22, 2010)

Wait....Youre 30 and over? Must be something in the water. cause you do not strike me as being 30 and over. maybe late 20's but dang...i wanna be 30 and over already. Lucky bastard.


----------



## logan714 (Feb 22, 2010)

JahDucky said:


> Wait....Youre 30 and over? Must be something in the water. cause you do not strike me as being 30 and over. maybe late 20's but dang...i wanna be 30 and over already. Lucky bastard.




no you don't i'm 46

l


----------



## bmb (Feb 22, 2010)

i don't see the lifestyle following me to my grave, but for the meantime, I'll have my fun and live as free as possible.


----------



## oldmanLee (Feb 22, 2010)

WAIT!30 is an "old timer"?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 614 crust (Feb 22, 2010)

well if over 30 i guess i'm an old timer I'm 32. I feel like it sometimes but have never thought of myself as such. haha I'm not old yet although i have been doing this shit since most of the kids on here were in kindergarten if that. Fuck maybe i am old.


----------



## macks (Feb 22, 2010)

Haha, no offense taken Arrow. I think this is good to think about. I am right now working so I can afford to travel to South America, and maybe get a truck so I can rubber tramp it a little later on. While the dream of living free forever sounds really cool, I like to have a square meal and contribute to projects that I think are worthwhile. So I guess, the dream would be finding a way to 'live free' that lets me travel (sometimes), provide for myself, and do meaningful 'work' (not the best term I guess but you know what I mean). Now, how to go about that...


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 22, 2010)

But yeah 30 and over isnt old. Most households dont start having children untill around 32-35. I would say old is like....well...i dunno 67?


----------



## keg (Feb 23, 2010)

i think 30 is old.not that i feel old just have been living this way 15 or so years.kinda know i like this life.never had a job but kinda know i could never keep one.travel is the only thing worth doing.meeting new people.because as we all know when drunk your gonna hear the same people tell the same stories.so nice to travel and look at new faces and hear new stories.when i was young i wanted to travel to iran,iraq,etc but now it looks like that will never happen so just europe and asia.anyone got hassled in canada lately?my friends girlfriend was telling me she got deported for washing cars windows?i am 35 and i sleep on straight concrete everynight and NOW it hurts when i wake up.so i am feeling kinda old.but i am happy.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Feb 25, 2010)

keg said:


> i think 30 is old.



Here, where i come from it is... due to the fact that soviet blocade of western culture ended only at about ¬1986 or so, the oldest still active punks/travelers are 30-40 years old.


----------



## Poe Boy (Feb 25, 2010)

ArrowInOre said:


> well shit, if 30 is old, i'm fucked, will be turning 38 this comin Sunday...



YOU OLD FART!

Er, hold on, we're about the same age. . .YOU SWEET LITTLE YOUNG THING! (Missed on all counts with that one, eh?)

Eh and old timer, IMO is the one with the mileage, not the years. I've seen too many old farts (you know, bluehairs), that are dumb as shit because they never did anything in their lives, and some guys in their 30s and 40s that have far more "life wisdom".


----------

